# old saratoga whiskey bottle - unopened



## mick (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi, I have an unopened bottle of Old Saratoga Whiskey.  Rosskam, Gerstley and Co. out of Philadelphia were the manufacturers and I do know they went out of business in 1918.  This bottle has ALL labels, cork and foil in good condition.  This all the information I was able to find in my research on the internet.  Could anyone offer me any help or information?

 Thanks!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Mick and welcome to the forum !
 Could you possibly post a pic or two of your Whiskey ? 
  Thanks , Brian


----------



## mick (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Brian, Yes I'll be inlisting the help of my computer literate sister to post some pics. Hopefully today.

 Thanks for the response.

 Mike


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Mick. I'll help you drink it. It ought to be some good stuff by now.


----------



## mick (Feb 12, 2005)

You My be correct, Does Whiskey get better with this kind of age? Or does it turn into paint thinner?
 This Bottle aparently spent a large portion of its life in the back of a shelf in my grandfathers basement. My mother was going to throw it away when they cleaned out the house. I knew I couldent let that happen. 

 Mike[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Mick,
  Whiskey will only age in the wooden barrel and will not age in glass . If you see a Whiskey that says for example 7 years old ...... it means it spent 7 years in the wooden barrel before being bottled.
   Now Wine is different....It will age in the bottle and get better with time. 
     Brian


----------



## mick (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello again,
  Nice website Brian.     If I find out Its not worth squat, I'll let you know how it tastes[:'(]
 No mention of age that I could find.
 The lable mentions the National pure food and drugs act. If I rember correctly that was enacted 1906. So between 1906 and 1918.
 Clear Glass, Not a work of art. 
 My sis will be here to educate me on how to post a pic. this afternoon.
 Does anyone know of a resource regarding rare (old) whiskey?


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 12, 2005)

Mick this is a great site for I.D.'ing bottles get us a pic and these aces will help ya.  As far as that whiskey goes ya know yer Gramps would probably have loved to see you share it with a bunch of new friends...[]


----------



## David E (Feb 13, 2005)

I have the bottle in my hands right now, it is one of my favorites 
 Beautiful "Sun colored". Two piece mold, seams stop approx. 1/2" below the top
 Typical Saratoga, although besides the embossing on front it has a glass seal on the shoulder with the compnay name applied there also.
 I posted this about 8 months ago and I beleive it was forum member "Old Dump" who found it in an old book. Guess I didn't write details down, but I paid $13.00 for it.

 Dave


----------



## mick (Feb 13, 2005)

Front view


----------



## mick (Feb 13, 2005)

Side view


----------



## mick (Feb 13, 2005)

Took a while,[]

 Wa Cha Think?


----------



## David E (Feb 16, 2005)

No your bottle would not be as old as mine, so I think you maynot have the right date that they started business. Pics posted
 Dave


----------



## David E (Feb 16, 2005)

Pics






 Picture cropped - Admin


----------



## David E (Feb 16, 2005)

Pics


----------



## David E (Feb 16, 2005)

Glass seal on shoulder


----------



## David E (Feb 16, 2005)

Embosed on front


----------



## Pinhead.972 (Jan 12, 2018)

Even though it's been 13 years, I thought you might get a kick out of this classic from 1898 by Cassius Marcellus Coolidge, featuring Old Saratoga. Back in a simpler time when dogs smoked and drank and played poker in their leisure time. So how was the vintage content of that nice old bottle?


----------

